# My rescue...



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Good for you for rescuing her!
She looks like a real sweatheart. And excellent job on her tail. I couldn't believe the before and after.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so glad you got her! I can't wait to see her as she fills out.

You really worked wonders with her tail, you must have endless patience...


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Bloody shoulder, awesome! I have never SEEN such burrs. Good JOB. Before I scrolled down I figured it was a lost cause. You worked magic.

She's lucky to have you. I can't wait to watch her improve.


----------



## allie84 (Sep 14, 2009)

lol...i dont have patience...i kept wanting to shave it but Clare wouldn't let me...she is terribly sweet and trusting...which amazes me...If I was her I wouldnt trust a person to get near me...she gets a bath tomorrow and some stuff on her legs where the flies have ate her raw and farrier visit later this week...then in a couple weeks its a vet visit to go over our recovery plan, do some blood work and typical check over so that if someone sees her grazing they dont report the barn as neglecting her...


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

She looks a lot like my daughter's mare (skinny wise) when she first got her. Even though we fed and wormed that mare like crazy, she didn't gain an ounce - until we finally convinced my son-in-law that the mare would not voluntarily wean the colt she was nursing (colt was 14 months old!!!). :twisted: The mare is still too thin, but she's gaining weight relatively rapidly - if 75 pounds in a month is fairly rapidly...:?

My mare had bailing wire braided into her tail. Literally braided. I think the previous owner's young daughter was trying to make Dancer "look pretty" and forgot to take the wire out. It was an unholy, solid matted mess - and full of garbage. It looked like it had been there for years. I spent _hours_ trying to brush it out. One day she got it hung up on a tree branch and we had to resort to cutting the mat off just to get her free. Poor girl. I bet both Dancer and your Clare are glad to be able to swing their tails again!


----------



## allie84 (Sep 14, 2009)

Clare is the barn owner...lol... While the horses registered name is Amon Flash Dancer.... I havent given her a barn name yet....I cant think of one I like and fits her...Im thinking Destiny or Adira (which means strength)


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, you did an amazing job on the tail. My heart sank when I was the first picture.

Can't wait to see updates. 
PS: I like Adira


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Adira is fitting...after all she's been through, she must be strong.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Awe, poor girl!!!! I'm so glad you rescued her!!!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

WOW! Just wow. Those burrs were bad. Bless your heart <3


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

you did great on her tail. she is lucky to have you as an owner. keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Waw congratulations on your work to find this poor horse. One lucky animal to still be alive and end up in your hands. Give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see more pics as she progresses! Absolutely beautiful job on her tail ~ you should be so proud! I hope she will bring you as much happiness as I am certain that you have brought to her.....


----------



## allie84 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok...so today was bath day....I had to patiently follow her around the turnout area for about 15 minutes....then it was bath time... I had some malasabe (spelling?) shampoo for my dog and was excited when I read on the bottle it could be used for horses....so I used that on her legs and chest where the flies have been trying to eat her alive...and then some regular soap on the rest of her...at first she wasnt sure about the bath and think you could almost see the light bulb turn on behind her eyes and when you ran the water on her neck she would lift and toss her head while leaning into the stream...i had to fight to get her backside because she wanted it on her neck!...lol...I dont know if you can tell in the pictures but her legs are a kind of nasty brown looking color...thats blood from fly bites...it was a little rainy today and so it was already muddy... but in the little puddles you could see crimson running off of her... I felt so terrible...So she is going to get alot of baths because there is still gunk caked into her hair...but the bath made her feel better and she was showing some of her attitude...She also got a small amount of mushy grain..and she loved it...she talked for the first time when Clare kept walking back and forth with other buckets for the other horses...each time she would walk by Aesha (my decided name for her, which means "alive" ) would mutter at her...it was adorable...but here are some bath pictures..my camera was doing something funky with the color so they look blueish....


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

She has The Bloody shoulder marking! 
Good om you for saving her..... GREAT JOB ON THE TAIL!!! I saw the first pics and thought OMG what can u do with that lol

Thought id add this incase u didnt know the legend of the bloody shoulder.
*[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Geneva]Once upon a time many years ago in the desert of Arabia, there was a Bedouin warrior who owned a very special Arabian mare - a mare he rode into battle and to whom he entrusted his life. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Geneva]There was a very special relationship, a bond of trust, love and mutual respect.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Geneva] Either would have given his life for the other, In fact, their bond of trust was so strong that the mare often "read her master's thoughts," doing exactly what he needed at exactly the right time, allowing them to win many battles and to be the envy of all Bedouin tribes. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Geneva]Years passed and one day in a fierce battle the master was severely wounded, falling across the neck and shoulder of his beloved war mare. 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Geneva]Although her master was unconscious and she was many miles from home, the mare balanced him across her shoulder, carefully carrying toward home. She... for days without food or water to return her master to his family. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Geneva]When the courageous mare finally arrived at the encampment, she was exhausted and weak, and her master dead. As the family carefully removed the master's body, they saw that the mare's shoulder was heavily stained with his blood, leaving a distinct red mark on her shoulder.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Geneva] Although they had lost their leader, the Bedouin family was eternally grateful to the mare for delivering his body from the battle. They knew that the long journey had been difficult for the mare, and they were very concerned for her because she was heavily in foal. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Geneva]As the days passed, the cherished mare received only the best food and care, and she was visited and admired not only by members of the master's tribe, but all the other tribes in the area. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Geneva]Finally, the time of her foaling arrived, and there was a great concern for the cherished war mare. But when the long-awaited foal was born, he was vigorous and healthy and of exceptional quality. He also bore the identical "bloody shoulder" that his mother had from her master's blood. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Geneva]It was then that the Bedouin tribe realized that Allah had rewarded this mare and their tribe for their courage, loyalty and faith and that the "bloody shoulder" was a reminder of his favor. [/FONT]*​*[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Geneva]Since that time, hundreds of years have passed, but once in a great while there is a mare of exceptional beauty, quality and courage who foals a very special foal graced by God with the "bloody shoulder." The Bedouins have continued to believe this is a sign of Allah's favor. Who are we to disagree?[/FONT]*


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Awww kudos to you for helping this poor gal out! I'm sure she'll turn around in no time, and I suppose I'll be the 97th person to WOW on the tail that must have taken hours! Good luck!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Good luck!
She definetly need the help she can get, especially at that age


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

wow her tail made me stop and stair! I wasn't sure what it was (then i read the post) ... you did a great job and i am sure with some groceries and love she will be back to normal


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Gawsh. She is going to be beautiful if she fills out right.

Bless you for taking her precious heart in.


----------



## frecklesgirl4ever (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh my, she looks a million times better. You are such a good person for taking her in and helping her. That must have taken so much time, patience, and love.


----------



## allie84 (Sep 14, 2009)

So Yesterday I went out to spend a little bit of time with Aesha and she was definitely feeling better...before when I would take her for walks she always stayed a step behind me with her head down...yesterday her head was up ...ears forward...and she was trying to lead me...we worked a bit on getting to where I could approach her without her walking away....she did wonderfully...I was able to follow beside her and pet her and get the halter on easily without so much as her stopping from eating the grass...my funds are currently ran dry but in two weeks I am going to get her on joint/vitamin supplements and get the vet out there...tonight is the first night not going out to the barn and its killing me...I dont get to go back till Saturday...and then she is getting another bath to try and get some more of the crusties off her legs and chest...and spend some more time walking in circles around the arena...you wouldnt think she was 23...even with her condition...she has the heart, strength, and spirit of a two year old...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Good Lord did you do a helluva job on her!
I gotta say, that's one heck of a horse you recused there.
Not only is she beautiful, plus an Arabian (*grin*), she's also an Extreme Sabino. Pretty nifty!
Also, I thought you might be interested in this, regarding the mark on her shoulder. 

That mark on her shoulder is often referred to as the "Bloody Shoulder". It started with the Bedouin Tride (one of the finest breeder's of Arabians back in the day) when he rode his mare into battle. He was mortally wounded, leaking blood down her shoulder's as she carried him home.

She gave birth months later, with her foal showing the exact same mark, and since then it was believed to have been blessed by the God Allah.

It's extremely rare, and sure does add market value to someone who's looking for colour, but is most often referred to mares with extreme courage and honour!

I'm glad you found her and will ensure her last years are spent with love!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Shes going to be gorgous when you have her filled out and omgosh  
thats quite the story behind her bloody shoulder marking, Congrats on finding such a lovely horse  even though she might cause a bit of a challenge to you for abit but she seems to be warming up to you quite nice !


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl you've got there. I love her bloody shoulder! That sounds wrong =/

After all those burrs, I'm surprised she even has a tail! My horse came home with that many burrs before, and I almost had a heart attack. It took me 4 hours and an entire bottle of baby oil to get them out. Not to mention, he had a mane down to his shoulder, and the entire thing was matted so bad it looked like he was roached. Needless to say, I was not too happy.

She's so luck to have found you! I'm very happy for her. I love Adira.


----------



## sparksgirl (Sep 13, 2009)

I will have my fingers crossed that she recovers without complications. Horses are majestic aren't they? I have seen some that have been in really horrible shape and yet they respond with grace and dignity.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Gorgeous! Can't wait to see her when she's all filled out! Bless you for taking her in!


----------

